# Escapades on the "D" Train



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Mood analysis. Think of four words beginning with the letter D. The first ones that come into your head and no cheating to be ingenuious. Them darn rational people will do this, even if you say is it is forbidden.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Mine today:

Darn
Dreadful
Diabolical
Despair


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

death
delicious
dot
dub


----------



## KerryLee (Jan 22, 2009)

Decadent
Danish
Dungbeetle
Dental floss
...What the? :crazy:


----------



## Indigo (Dec 29, 2008)

I swear...

Dopey
Dunce
Dread
Dolphin


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Good morning.

Denote
Delicious
Dangerous
Darling


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Dead
Demented
Decay
Death
Dare
Dope
Dear
Day
Denature
Definately


----------



## KerryLee (Jan 22, 2009)

StarryNights said:


> Dead
> Demented
> Decay
> Death
> ...


I may not be no maths whizz but I'm sure that's more than 4 :crazy:
Love your non-conformity though :wink:


----------



## Harlequin (Feb 26, 2009)

Darling
Decade
Death bed
Deliverance


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Dirty Tricks
Demonised
Diabolical
Determined


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

But where is the analysis?:mellow:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

death
destruction
demented
doorknob


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

Doom
Drugs
Drain
Door


----------



## KerryLee (Jan 22, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> death
> destruction
> demented
> doorknob


Doorknob is excellent ...do not ask why, I have no idea. It was just my initial response "ah doorknob, excellent!" The simple ones are always the best :happy:


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

StarryNights said:


> But where is the analysis?:mellow:


Darling, you have been tricked.


----------



## KerryLee (Jan 22, 2009)

Perseus said:


> Darling, you have been tricked.


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! *Darn* it, what a *dastardly* trick, you *devil* you. How very *dare* you!

:tongue:


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Indigo said:


> I swear...
> 
> Dopey
> Dunce
> ...


Best guess says you are dating a young ESTJ. Office worker type rather than a mechanic.


----------



## Psilocin (Feb 23, 2009)

Delightful
Dependent
Dense
Diphthong

I swear, the last one really did just pop into my head last. I just remembered my high school English class!


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

KerryLee said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! *Darn* it, what a *dastardly* trick, you *devil* you. How very *dare* you!
> 
> :tongue:


Well played.

I was going to say Don't despair. 

In the empty lot where the ladies play blindman's bluff with the key chain
And the all-night girls they whisper of escapades out on the "D" train
We can hear the night watchman click his flashlight
Ask himself if it's him or them that's really insane


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

decapitate
deteriorate
delerium
des moines


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

leiroz said:


> dive
> dawn
> dusk
> drive


Are you a SCUBA diver ?


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Another way to do it is to list say 100 words beginning D that come into your head, including duplicates, and then list the words beginning with D that come up three times or more:

Delicate
Develop
Dwell (or Dwelling)
Disdain


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Demetrius
Damnation
Dorothy
Dank


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

In a typical INTP way I see-saw between 

Delightful and Despair


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)

Dream
Death
Destiny
Destruction

actually there are three more....


----------



## leiroz (Oct 27, 2008)

Perseus said:


> Are you a SCUBA diver ?


nah, but thinking back to a beach trip i made recently i could see how the words correlate. I did snorkel though..not as daring as scuba..


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Diaper
Dipper
Desk
Dot


----------



## Kishi (Mar 7, 2009)

Distant 
Dandy
Demonic
Dalmation


----------



## Schwarz (Nov 10, 2008)

diaper
disinfectant
destruction
devastation


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

disillusioned 
depressed
dazed
distant


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Dust
Divine
Drawl
Diner
Deep
Dense
Duck
Dollop
Desecrate
Dawn
Develop
Destiny
Destroy
Doorway
Doctor
Dork
Danimals?


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Damien (something like the Devil)
Diehard
Disaster
Dabbler

I did not like the last one, but it came up!


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Diet
Dicks
Dust
Door


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Another day:

Demure (what does it mean?)
Deride
Descend
Double Dutch (=Doublespeak)


*demure*| dmj | _a. & v._ LME. *[*Perh. f. AN _demure_, OFr. _demo(u)re_ pa. pple of _demo(u)rer_ (see prec.), infl. by OFr. _mur_, _meur_ (mod. _mur_) grave, f. L _maturus_ ripe, MATURE _a._*]* *A *_adj._ *1 *Calm, settled, still. Only in LME. *2 *Orig., sober, grave, composed. Later also, affectedly or artificially quiet and serious; coy; decorous. LME. 
*2 *MILTON Come, pensive Nun, devout and pure, Sober, steadfast and demure. J. FOWLES Theirs was an age when the favoured feminine look was the demure, the obedient, the shy.


----------



## jade (Mar 2, 2009)

Darling
Desire
Derivation (wtf?)
Delirium


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Desire
Dosh (not enough)
Dire
Depression
Dream
Drastic


----------



## Diet Aether (Mar 24, 2009)

Damn Dame, a Dessert Danish!


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Double
Dutch
Dungeon
Dew


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

delirious
denuded
delightful
destiny


----------



## musicalpyramid (Feb 2, 2009)

Despairing dastardly deplorable disgusting delinquent does daring deception delightfully :wink:


----------

